# What do twinges mean? 7dpo



## Feelcrazy

All morning I have had twinges..
I noticed at work. I was busy so I know it's not in my head haha
it felt by my right ovary. Then later a bit my left ovary. Now it's feeling more uteras area twinges! I have heard of cramps from implantation. But these are light twinges? Not cramps.... What do you think? My period is not due for over a week! :)


----------



## MiissDior

Same ting happened me other day
was roughly 8ish dpo on right ovary area.. 
xx​


----------



## Feelcrazy

I wonder if it's normal..


----------



## tl682

I just wrote something about this!! I dont know what it is. I had them last month, the month before, and also this month. Strange...


----------



## AmandaAnn

i've had twinges since starting clomid 4 cycles ago...but more this month, and a bfp yesterday at 13 dpo. definitely not normal AF symptoms.


----------



## tl682

AmandaAnn, congrats!! How long were you ttc??


----------



## AmandaAnn

NTNP for probably 3 years (but i had very irregular and mostly absent periods during that time), then 4 cycles of clomid...

thank you!!!


----------



## pajarito

hi feelcrazy, i had very mild twinges in my abdomen area from 7-9dpo and got my BFP at 10dpo....good luck!


----------



## Feelcrazy

pajarito said:


> hi feelcrazy, i had very mild twinges in my abdomen area from 7-9dpo and got my BFP at 10dpo....good luck!


Thank you kindly! When I read thAt I said ooooohhhhhh!!!!!!!
GOD I hope so. Thank you :)


----------



## Feelcrazy

AmandaAnn said:


> i've had twinges since starting clomid 4 cycles ago...but more this month, and a bfp yesterday at 13 dpo. definitely not normal AF symptoms.


Great to know it's not normal :)
thanks very much!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh this makes me sort of excited...I had twinges/pulsating in my L side abou CD21 (which would be about 7-8 dpo)

I just wish I had the courage to test...still going to hold out a couple more days...just not ready to handle a big fat BFN staring me in the face.

Last time I got pregnant I just knew in my gut...no fear...this time I'm just a scaredy cat :(


----------



## Feelcrazy

Haha don't worry I'm afraid too!!!
Not to afraid to test. But just plain afraid lol


----------



## tidyroom

Hi I have had twinges 8,9 10dpo this month more than usual but I only feel them in the morning when I am lying down and its in the middle not specifically to one side.


----------



## tl682

Can somebody please tell me what these twinges feel like?? I want to know if mine are the same :)


----------



## grandbleu

Mine were only on the left hand side and to me felt like a pulsating pain (not super painful but a little) like where my left ovary was. I got it around CD21 and felt it periodically since.

I have no idea what it means but for me unfortunately it didn't help me get pregnant this month.


----------



## tl682

Right, I feel the same thing, but I haven't gotten pregnant in those months that I have felt it. I'm starting to wonder if it's implantation TRYING to happen, but it just DOESN'T happen for some reason... Anybody agree??


----------



## NewToAllThis

tl682 said:


> Right, I feel the same thing, but I haven't gotten pregnant in those months that I have felt it. I'm starting to wonder if it's implantation TRYING to happen, but it just DOESN'T happen for some reason... Anybody agree??

Can that happen?
Makes me wonder now too.
I have had pains and twinges at 7dpo every month since my m/c but always BFN. Never noticed it before m/c.


----------



## grandbleu

This was my first time noticing it - before my M/C I don't remember feeling this. It's interesting we are all feeling it around 7DPO....I wish people would do more research on women's subjects...we get so neglected...especially the reasons for miscarriages.

Makes you wonder what it means...


----------



## NewToAllThis

I know, the nurse at the hospital where I had my ERPC said that we know many things about all types of medicine but many aspects of fertility and especially women's fertility is still a mystery, even to the experts.

Sorry for your loss, I lost at 12 weeks also. 

Fingers crossed for a BFP for all of us very soon :dust:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Crap. Now they are AF type cramps today. I am so bummed. Feel like I'm gonna start my period soon.


----------



## Leeze

tl682 said:


> Right, I feel the same thing, but I haven't gotten pregnant in those months that I have felt it. I'm starting to wonder if it's implantation TRYING to happen, but it just DOESN'T happen for some reason... Anybody agree??

I think this is most likely what it is. We're on our 11th month TTC now. I got a BFP in June but sadly m/c 5 weeks 5 days. But for nearly every month since then I've had twinges and a little bit of cramping too around 7-9dpo but have gone on to get AF each month a week or so later. I'm pretty sure I never had any of this before TTC. I read recently that apparently 75% of fertilised eggs don't implant, so I'd say there's a good chance that this is what it is.

Baby dust everyone x


----------



## Feelcrazy

I feel less positive Today than normal... 
I feel a bit weepy


----------



## grandbleu

Feelcrazy said:


> I feel less positive Today than normal...
> I feel a bit weepy

Sorry Feelcrazy you're not doing so well...I hope AF doesn't catch you...I'm not a big fan of hers lately...


----------



## tl682

FeelCrazy -- Hang in there!! Remember that AF symptoms and preggers symptoms are the same... Let us know what happens. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Feelcrazy

Feelcrazy said:


> AmandaAnn said:
> 
> 
> i've had twinges since starting clomid 4 cycles ago...but more this month, and a bfp yesterday at 13 dpo. definitely not normal AF symptoms.
> 
> 
> Great to know it's not normal :)
> thanks very much!!!Click to expand...




grandbleu said:


> Feelcrazy said:
> 
> 
> I feel less positive Today than normal...
> I feel a bit weepy
> 
> Sorry Feelcrazy you're not doing so well...I hope AF doesn't catch you...I'm not a big fan of hers lately...Click to expand...


Haha ya me either!!! When is your af due?
How many dpo are you?
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Feelcrazy

tl682 said:


> FeelCrazy -- Hang in there!! Remember that AF symptoms and preggers symptoms are the same... Let us know what happens. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Thanks so much. I appreciate that!


----------



## grandbleu

I got caught today :( so I'm no CD2 since it's past midnight...I should really be in bed.


----------



## tl682

Sorry, Grandbleu... Baby dust next time!! Please hang in there.


----------



## Feelcrazy

grandbleu said:


> I got caught today :( so I'm no CD2 since it's past midnight...I should really be in bed.


Ughhhh that's awful. I'm so sorry


----------



## Leeze

Sorry AF got you Grandbleu

Feelcrazy - I was reading today on the countdown to pregnancy symptom spotter that it's quite common to feel emotional and feel like you're definitely not pregnant when you are actually pregnant. So hang on in there!!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Leeze. That is so sweet of you to remember to tell me that!!!
I'm only 9 dpo but I feel so sad haha it's soo early. Maybe it's because I have tested too much and am down about it now. Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## JasmineDD

AmandaAnn said:


> i've had twinges since starting clomid 4 cycles ago...but more this month, and a bfp yesterday at 13 dpo. definitely not normal AF symptoms.

Did you end up having twins


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i could have written this post last night i could feel something at both the right and left side then it went to just the middle then felt just like a pulling sesation but im cd 38 and dont even know if i ovulated lol


----------

